# Is it truth??



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/cervelo/PRD_366585_5668crx.aspx

on the second review the guy said that bigger sizes are not a good choice.

is it truth ? the s3 has the same problem ?


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

Seems suspect that most of the other reviews name "stiffness" as a strength. I've never heard someone refer to a Cervelo as "to spongy". Whatever.


----------

